# A Balanced Society



## Rick58 (Apr 12, 2014)

I saw this the other day coming back from my last photo, but the light was wrong, so I went back this afternoon. the roofs and stones are what first caught my attention, but I'm just not sure it makes it as a photo. Thoughts? Just a snapshot?


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 12, 2014)

I love it -- too bad there wasn't a tighter row of cars as well. Nice shot!

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2014)

I think this scene has tremendous potential! It's a bit unsettling though, with the odd angles...judging from the fence posts, it looks like the camera is level and all, but the row house roof seems weird. I wish the headstone on the left had its base not cropped off. It is a visually chaotic picture and I think that is really cool. I just cannot figure out why things seem so caddywhompus... is that how that word is spelled???


----------



## bribrius (Apr 12, 2014)

if it were six stones, lined up directly with six peaks, with six cars. And taken from a vantage point all were visible and in line, yet all contained in the frame. you might have something. houses across for a graveyard is every where though.

Maybe there is a way to reposition and shoot again to make it more effective?


----------



## Designer (Apr 12, 2014)

You seem to be working on a theme.  I think the shot needs straightening.  Too bad about the cars, because just with the headstones and houses, I think it would be better.


----------



## timor (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting place, again, Rick. Lately you have a thing for tombstones and houses.  This is an interesting composition with this layers of stones, cars and buildings yet it, IMHO, lacks drama, the picture is too polite. Maybe it needs rougher treatment, grain, different light. Something to add a character.
No Derrel, picture is not taken in level, fence posts are in no way assurance of verticality, houses are. In general.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 12, 2014)

Busted by the plumb 'n level police  It was off. Thanks folks.
Not much I'll ever be able to do about the cars. That block is always populated.
I gave a little more room on the bottom for the clipped stone. I feel the right most stone may be a little tight, but if I pan over I run out of house on that side. The only fix would be a retake from a slightly different position.
Thanks again, it seems this might be worth a second trip.


----------



## timor (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe a shot from lower position would help ? To hide the cars behind tombstones ?


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 12, 2014)

That may work timor! I'll keep that thought in mind next trip.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 12, 2014)

It's great! I wish there were more cars. It's a story; they live in the houses, drive around all busy in their cars and eventually all wind up across the street.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it would look GOOD, maybe even great, shot from a little bit off to the left, to cause the fore tombstones to aligning with just the FOUR row house rooflines and facades. Hmmm...I bet a shift lens would be handy here...anyway, yeah, if one tombstone per house lined up, I think it'd look pretty cool!!!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 12, 2014)

Know anyone with a stroller/baby carriage to walk by?


----------



## timor (Apr 13, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Hmmm...I bet a shift lens would be handy here...anyway,


 Well, a view camera will be the best here to explore all of possibilities. But why to mention this ?


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 13, 2014)

timor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...I bet a shift lens would be handy here...anyway,
> ...



Well, I have a Nikon PC and a Linholf Kardan, so I'm all set


----------



## timor (Apr 13, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


:thumbup:

 You need a full darkroom to. Or capable scanner.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 14, 2014)

I miss my darkroom days and I'm not writing off the possibility of getting back into it. I sold my Calumet because I never used it, then I turn around and buy the Linholf because I always wanted one (20 years ago). Then I turn around and buy my Rollei SLR and haven't used it yet. I just can't seem to put down that new Nikon. I REALLY enjoy using that camera.

But... Wouldn't that be darkroom *AND* scanner. After all, this place would probably fold and close it's doors if I stopped sharing my work.


----------



## Mtothepoweroftwo (Apr 14, 2014)

very nice!! i would definitely go back there and take a couple more - this has the potential to become an absolute killer shot! (not that it is a bad shot as it is)


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks. I'm going to try a second take on this. I got a lot of good ideas from the think tank here, so we'll see what happens. Thanks again for taking a look.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice capture.  Interesting houses, juxtaposition.  As people have already said, this one merits some more careful attention.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2014)

Rick,Rick,Rick...it's high time to bust out some sheet film holders and load 'em up and high-tail it back there...Linhof in tow! I have an old Linhof Color from the late 1950's...boy, they sure don't make 'em like that these days...


----------



## timor (Apr 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Rick,Rick,Rick...it's high time to bust out some sheet film holders and load 'em up and high-tail it back there...Linhof in tow!


I am coming over... Want to see that action myself !


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting context.  I like it, especially the plumbed one.  This reminds me of Queens NYC, where I lived for many years.  Queens has a lot of cemeteries, as well as two airports, Kennedy Int'l. and LaGuardia.  So Queens is knows for _flying and dying_.  Most cemeteries have houses across the street. I always thought when driving by how it must feel getting up in the morning, looking out of the window and thanking God for giving you another day of life.


----------



## 3Js (Apr 14, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> ...I always thought when driving by how it must feel getting up in the morning, looking out of the window and thanking God for giving you another day of life.



Or thanking god for giving you an ancestor, now under your windows, who gave you life. Cemetaries can be a reminder of ho we got here.

I love the possibilities in the photo if not your photo itself.

Unlike whoever it was, I do not want to see more cars lined up along the street. I would rather see none. And I'm not sure it would be so hard to get the shot without cars. Just figure out witch houses you want to see in your shot, go talk to the residents about agreeing to give you a couple hours (or less if you are well prepared) when nobody parks in front of those houses, enlist some residents to help you control traffic and parking during that time (they'd probably love it), then go shoot it.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Rick,Rick,Rick...it's high time to bust out some sheet film holders and load 'em up and high-tail it back there...Linhof in tow! I have an old Linhof Color from the late 1950's...boy, they sure don't make 'em like that these days...



They certainly are finely made machines. I spent a lot of time behind my Crown Graphic in the 70's and 80's and could only dream of owning a Linholf. Raising 4 kids surely put my photography on a shoestring budget and there weren't many Linholf's around back then that fell between zero dollars and nothin'. At some point I ran across the Calumet and really thought it would be nice to go beyond the very limited movements of the Crown. Well, the idea sat in the closest until I recently sold it. No more then a week or two later, I'm breezing though the pages of eBay, and ran across the Linholf. After almost a week of the discussion that always started with "Yeah but honey, this is a linholf....", I bought it. It's amazing how nicely it fits in the hole opened by the missing Calumet. The other amazing thing is how good of memory the wife has.:er: Then comes the "Yeah but honey, this is a Rollei" conversation. Good thing I got a small dog and a big dog box 

It may just be another dream but I'm retiring in 6 years. Life will slow down and I'll have all the time in the world to "play". I'm Seriously hoping to open a permanent DR again. The money I'm making now will dry up the day I walk out that door, but then I'll have all  the required gear. I'll just need film and Chemicals. I certainly have all the formats covered so that won't be a excuse.

One last note: Through all of my "needs", the wife goes out and buys me the Fd for Christmas. I'm a pretty luck guy.




timor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Rick,Rick,Rick...it's high time to bust out some sheet film holders and load 'em up and high-tail it back there...Linhof in tow!
> ...


Hey timor, you can meet us there, because I'm inviting Derrel and his rig to the same party


----------



## timor (Apr 15, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Hey timor, you can meet us there, because I'm inviting Derrel and his rig to the same party


 Thanks for invitation. I wish I can come...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice photo, great subject.This looks good in B&W I think since it has a geometric pattern to it. 

I'd try some different vantage points, walking up and down the slope and see where you can 'move' those cars (well, whatever cars may be parked there another day - maybe the same ones?!). The white one really stands out, and it's in front of two different buildings, I'd think about where you want it in your picture since it's part of the composition.

Or maybe trying getting on the ground to see from that perspective if you can get the cars out of the frame altogether. Next time you go make sure you lug plenty of equipment up and down that hill! lol


----------

